# 1

## kcp

!
        .
  15%.    . 
    /      .                         .    1       . 
                1           ?
      /                               -    .
      .
please help :Embarrassment:

----------


## kcp

2          .        -

----------


## -edem-

? , ,      ,          ,   .    1.

----------


## ABell

(    1)     .    .    .

----------


## -edem-

> (    1)     .    .    .


, ,    ?

 ,     ,  ,   ..      ?

----------

